# Poljot prices



## traveller (Feb 27, 2003)

Poljot watches were recently featured on one of the satellite t.v. shopping channels (not my choice of entertainment







) Their prices were horrendous, double or more Roy's for similar, but different models. The chronographs had display backs and the 3133 movement was visible. The only thing was they were "Poljot International" What's the difference, other than a vast hike in price? The worrying thing was that people seemed to be buying them in droves, going by the sell out information.


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2003)

Yes I've seen that show.

The way the creepy bloke describes them they sound like a cross between a Patek Phillipe and a Vacheron.

They are decent watches but they are selling them for huge prices and people think they are getting something cheap.

Just a modern version of the old market traders spiel.

Plenty of mugs out there if you look 

Cheers,

Neil.


----------



## traveller (Feb 27, 2003)

Neil - well done for admitting to watching "that show" and yes creepy is a spot on adjective, but which bloke?! (personal opinion). Between Â£400 and Â£500 for a 3133 chronograph









I remember seeing somewhere that Poljot International were set up as an export arm in Kahl on the Main (Germany?) to sell more Western European taste designs of Poljots and only through certain outlets at highly inflated prices. It was apparently put about that only Poljot International watches are authentic the rest being Asian fakes. However the movements are the same!


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

It was the poljot show that got me into watches so i've got to say I'm glad i watch it (wouldn't buy at those prices though). What made me laugh was the way the guy from poljot kept emphasising The *First* Russian watch company. As opposed to Sekonda being the second I suppose (russian joke?).

I fell for the trans siberian alarm (the blue one, don't know what it is about blue dials and straps but I just fall for them all the time). Anyway does anyone know if this is available elesewhere at considerably less than the Â£194 they want for it? I've searched high and low and cant find it.

By the way that blue Vostok diver I got off ebay. I've fitted it on a speedbird pattern nato off timefactors and IMO it looks great! And I'm just amazed how an auto this cheap can keep such good time (It's losing max 1 minute a day but most days cosiderably less.

BTW there's a sekonda on ebay at the moment described as having a poljot movement 23J. Can the more enlightened of you tell me if sekonda used poljot movements. Ta.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

If you can show me a picture of this alarm watch then I can find out if it is available.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Thanks Roy.

http://www.qvcuk.com/ukgasp/frameset.asp?n...646019&x=13&y=7

this link should get you to it (I'm not clever enough to work out how to post their picture on your forum). If I did it right its a blue dial on a blue leather band. If not try typing 646019 in their search box.

I post the link safe in the knowledge that no one on here will ever buy from their site!









I'm not sure if it's true but i was told when I made enquiries that this model is exclusive to qvc. Probably why they charge so much if they have a monopoly. If you want to see what ridiculous prices they sell their other watches for type poljot in the search!

paul G.


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi Roy,

Can you get a Poljot aviator chrono (ref.POLAC on your site) but in black P.V.D ?

Intresting link above, if only Q.V.C customers knew about Roy!!

thanks MIKE..


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Sorry that alarm watch is QVC only but I have just received some nice new alarm watches that will be on the site shortly.

Mike I can get the PVD Aviator Chronograph.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Thanks for trying Roy just as I suspected. Waiting to see what new stock you have.

PG.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Just got this one back in stock with White, Blue or Black dial.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Like the new Titanic chrono. Is it brand new, or have you had it in stock before Roy?

In regards to Limited Editions, how limited are Poljots?


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Like the new Titanic chrono. Is it brand new, or have you had it in stock before Roy?

In regards to Limited Editions, how limited are Poljots?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

I have had that model before. It is hard to come by. Usually sells within a couple of days. It is a limited edition of 999 pieces.


----------



## carlos (May 22, 2003)

I bought a Poljot Aviator with display back at the end of February. I'm sorry to say that I've been disappointed. It has been kept dry, wound daily, and not beaten around, but the chronograph is temperamental, and sometimes jams up. From time to time the date doesn't increment either.

Has anybody else had this trouble?

As a limited edition, is it worth keeping hold of as an investment, or should I part exchange it now?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

You have been very unlucky, they are usually very reliable watches.


----------



## JayGee (Feb 26, 2003)

carlos said:


> I bought a Poljot Aviator with display back at the end of February. I'm sorry to say that I've been disappointed. It has been kept dry, wound daily, and not beaten around, but the chronograph is temperamental, and sometimes jams up. From time to time the date doesn't increment either.


I've got a "New Aviator" which I purchased from our host before christmas and I remain very, very happy with it...

The only problems I've got are self inflicted, in that a little while I received the watch I managed to drop it on the floor







, it landed on the (big, sticky-out, unprotected) crown and the winding stem is now slightly bent and occasionally needs to be pulled out and pushed back in again before the winding train will engage - I'm not at all sure that many mechanical chronos would withstand being dropped onto a hard floor from waist height without suffering a *lot* more damage that that...

As it is the watch still keeps decent time (good enough that I've never felt the need to measure it, and have never needed to reset it before I've got bored and swapped it out for something else for a while), the Chrono mechanism's still fully functional (pushers need a fairly firm, decisive action, but not they're not objectionably stiff, and this probably prevents accidental operation), the date mechanism's fine, and the crown feels lovely and smooth to operate when winding or setting.

I really don't know how they do it for the money...

--

JG


----------



## traveller (Feb 27, 2003)

Carlos - if you purchased the watch new (or used) and from a reliable source you surely have the right to some form of redress with the seller, it's only been three months. You have been very unfortunate because these movements are usually totally reliable.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

did anyone see the 14k gold poljot on ebay for Â£1,200?









Didn't even have a pictue!

Must have got it off QVC!









Paul G.


----------



## john b (Jun 11, 2003)

HI gang,

Has anyone found a reliable web site to purchase Poljots from?

Thanks


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Your joking right ?

Try clicking on the "RLT Watches" above, more reliable than a VW.


----------



## traveller (Feb 27, 2003)

Roy will correct me if I'm wrong but I suspect that if you know the particular Poljot you're after he can get it (if currently available).

He did for me


----------



## Le Neause (May 22, 2003)

I have a Poljot (bought off Roy) and a VW and I wish the VW was as reliable as the Poljot









Le N


----------



## USMike (Mar 16, 2003)

Le Neause



> I have a Poljot (bought off Roy) and a VW and I wish the VW was as reliable as the Poljot


Is your VW assembled in Mexico??









A lot of them for sale here are and they look it. So far, nothing beats the Merc E300 taken home by its proud owner and the glove compartment falls on his wife's foot as she reaches for the Instruction Manual.


----------

